# Marlin 783 WMR



## matt25_71744 (Oct 31, 2004)

My Grandfather died and left me a .22, it's a Marlin 783 WMR, I would just like to know the time era that this gun was made and matbe a little more information if anyone has some. Thanks!!


----------



## i_love_177 (Oct 20, 2004)

try the 20 first century cause well wmr was introduced in the 70s and marlin 22 wmr started in the 90's


----------

